# Who/what are you attracted to?



## Amaris (Mar 7, 2016)

So I'm intrigued by statistics that show furries are far less likely than average to be straight. I'm kind of curious as to what other furries are specifically attracted to, as labels are sort of broad, in terms of either humans or anthropomorphic animals. Personally I'm bi, but I'm mostly attracted to very feminine boys, with wide hips and androgynous facial features.

Edit: It really does seem as though 90% of furry porn is either futa or femboys (but being a transwomen attracted to femboys, it could be that I just notice those more).


----------



## Tao (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm bi as well, but I am very much into guys moreso than girls. I enjoy feminine guys (sexually) and husky guys (romantically). But it's mostly about personality for me.


----------



## Yago (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm attracted to animals, anthropomorphic animals, and humans. Mostly of the male variety, though occasionally female. I've eclectic tastes when it comes to build and aesthetic features.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 8, 2016)

Dogs, wolves, sometimes humans, both genders. Anthros? To some, yea


----------



## RoseOfTheNight4444 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am attracted to mostly anthros, namely, Manic the Hedgehog.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm pan/omni, and have been since I was young. I drew a lot of anthro animals (or really people with animal heads, like, literally) between the ages of 5 and 8 and then stopped for a long time, before rediscovering anthros in 2002. I can be attracted to them I guess? I haven't noticed as much. I _do _have more of a male interest in general., but that may also be because I had to fake being 100% straight for years because of whackjob parents.


----------



## Taloorali (Mar 8, 2016)

For me, my sexuality depends on the day. I lean more towards females in person but online and within the fandom I am almost entirely gay.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm gay, and found this out only a year ago the hard way.

I'd say I'm more attracted to anthropomorphs (because they are essentially designed without many flaws and in some cases as ideals or 'perfect') but I still like real life people :>

The things I look for in a guy are a good state of mind (they are generally happy and can have some fun), more light-hearted personality (they know how to avoid sounding mean and aren't jerks, and someone who isn't too forceful and more understanding). As for looks I would appeal to people with good hair, and a decent sense of fashion heh (and a slim, toned body - in that case I'd be a top or a muscular body in which I'd be a sub)

_I ask for too much .3._


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 8, 2016)

Straight, and I like the human variety.


----------



## devii-thefinickyfox (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm pansexual of human inclinations. I tend to date mostly males, however it's mostly been a matter of circumstance, I'm very much attracted to females as well. Been sadly in love with my best friend for a long time now.


----------



## Swooce (Mar 8, 2016)

Gay, but my sexuality seems to be more fluid than I expected. Let us see what the future brings.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 8, 2016)

Until recently, I would have claimed to have been straight, then I realized I was turned on by both male and female anatomy (so to speak), so I said to myself: "Stop lying, you're bisexual and there's nothing wrong with that."
I might actually be *pan*sexual.

Anyhow, I have a preference for Anthros, though I'm up in the air when it comes to body type and gender.


I've had three girlfriends; the first one was too into her religion for my taste (not that there's anything wrong with that) we went on two dates (one was at a screening of the first Twilight movie) and that was that. The second one was just too damn clingy (we never went on any dates, but she jumped straight to pet names and hugs... I suspect her affection wasn't genuine) The third one I went on one date with,  and it just dissolved.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 8, 2016)

Anthros of dogs, cats (domestic and big game), horses, cows, and woodland creatures (skunks, raccoons, etc.), and non-anthro horses. All females, because I am straight as a pencil.

Human females don't turn me on, but if I see an anthro tiger or an anthro horse with a nice body, I might just get hard.


----------



## Forte (Mar 8, 2016)

So to be honest I am Bisexual. 
I do like anthropomorphic styles aswell. 
Hmm... Where is my bombastic side ah there it is 
LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO LIVE STANDARD. BE FREE BE DIFFERENT AND FIGHT FOR THE COLOUR BLUE WHEN EVERYONE WANTS THE COLOUR RED!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm heretosexual, and I'm attracted dragoness, other scalies, and sharks as long as they don't have any human bits such as breasts.


----------



## Wakor (Mar 8, 2016)

I currently identify as bi! However, I'm nonbinary and have a preference for other nonbinary folks (like my partner) and girls. 

Personally, I don't think it's that furries are more likely to not be straight. I think it's that, since furry content is usually pretty... diverse, people have a chance to explore themselves and discover they're not straight.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

I usually say that Im mostly hetero sexual, but I do have expections when a boy pretty much looks like a girl (And more importantly feral or anthro. Rarely irl too, have to be a pretty good trans to get past uncanny valley concept) 

Though as for my attraction to girls, Im not too picky I guess. I find myself looking to Larger women at times especially when my mood swings for that interest. Ofcourse, I love anthro cuties and feral honeys. Only tolerate futa when they are in intercourse with a very femine partner, girl or boy, or even easier for me when they are the submissive ones (Especially when not so submissive in any other situation, Tsundere works in every case!!).

Also cute compact paws I seem to like to see somewhere in the action, but not to be confused with having an intense case of foot/paw fetish.

While I state my preferences it does NOT mean I am uncomfortable to see or talk about other combos. These are just what it takes to actually get me to whip it out.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm a faggot.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 8, 2016)

Larger women mostly as well! And feminine guys on occasion.

As far as anthros, any mammal that is well drawn and lifelike and VERY naughty! 

Furry sure does seem to bring out the gayness though. Can't front there.


----------



## Amaris (Mar 8, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> I usually say that Im mostly hetero sexual, but I do have expections when a boy pretty much looks like a girl (And more importantly feral or anthro. Rarely irl too, have to be a pretty good trans to get past uncanny valley concept)



Trans is an adjective, not a verb, and trans people (I'm assuming mtf from context) are not "boys who look like girls", but I'd live to know about this "uncanny called" thing. Never heard about that before.

Edit: looked up the uncanny valley thing. Very interesting.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 8, 2016)

Amaris said:


> Trans is an adjective, not a verb, and trans people (I'm assuming mtf from context) are not "boys who look like girls", but I'd love to know about this "uncanny called" thing. Never heard about that before.



Here you go:
Uncanny valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Except in this case, Dazriello is substituting androids/CGI and human with male and female.

Personally, I'd like to see a time when we can separate sex and gender a bit better. I feel bad that many transpeople feel a lot of pressure to "pass" as the gender they identify with. It's complicated. My partner is FtM. Passes pretty often, also gets misgendered sometimes too.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

Amaris said:


> Trans is an adjective, not a verb, and trans people (I'm assuming mtf from context) are not "boys who look like girls", but I'd love to know about this "uncanny called" thing. Never heard about that before.


I used it more as a noun, I honestly have no idea how I would even go about tryign to make it a verb.. Transing? Transed?.
Anywho, in my shoddy post uncanny valley was used loosely but in actual terms, its when something or in this case, someone, comes very close to appearing as one thing (In most cases, like when you make a robot or 3D model look as close too a real person as possible, not even anime like either) but only barely off the mark which gives them away. (Like telling the difference between a person and a manniquin) We humans are very good at picking up on subtle details, which is what makes it very difficult for anything to fool us, especially when it comes to face recognition.

Just to head off any possibilities, if you are assuming I look down on trans people or am afraid/disgusted by them, that is far from the truth, I was just stating to what degree it'd have to come to for me to be physically attracted as I am picky when it comes to my bi nature.


----------



## Amaris (Mar 8, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> I used it more as a noun, I honestly have no idea how I would even go about tryign to make it a verb.. Transing? Transed?.
> Anywho, in my shoddy post uncanny valley was used loosely but in actual terms, its when something or in this case, someone, comes very close to appearing as one thing (In most cases, like when you make a robot or 3D model look as close too a real person as possible, not even anime like either) but only barely off the mark which gives them away. (Like telling the difference between a person and a manniquin) We humans are very good at picking up on subtle details, which is what makes it very difficult for anything to fool us, especially when it comes to face recognition.
> 
> Just to head off any possibilities, if you are assuming I look down on trans people or am afraid/disgusted by them, that is far from the truth, I was just stating to what degree it'd have to come to for me to be physically attracted as I am picky when it comes to my bi nature.


I wasn't, just being a grammar nazi, and I meant noun but yeah... I'm a fine one to talk... lol. But yeah sorry it's kind of a pet peeve of mine when people go out of their way to use adjectives as nouns--just sort of comes off wrong. But I suppose my comment came off wrong as well, so sorry about that.


----------



## Amaris (Mar 8, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a time when we can separate sex and gender a bit better. I feel bad that many transpeople feel a lot of pressure to "pass" as the gender they identify with. It's complicated. My partner is FtM. Passes pretty often, also gets misgendered sometimes too.


 my best friend is ftm (technically gender fluid but planning to transition). Still had to use the girls' bathroom at school, but passes as male so that causes some problems as you might imagine. They think it's funny as hell 'cause they're badass like that, but it sucks.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

Amaris said:


> I wasn't, just being a grammar nazi, and I meant noun but yeah... I'm a fine one to talk... lol. But yeah sorry it's kind of a pet peeve of mine when people go out of their way to use adjectives as nouns--just sort of comes off wrong. But I suppose my comment comment came off wring as well, so sorry about that.


Lol nah I understand, I guess I shouldve been a but more tactful in my word choice but didnt really much remember just how much of a problem the prejudice going around still is when I was mindlessly expressing what I find attractive. lol. How I said it would probably sound bad to alot of people initially much like if I wouldnt said The whites, or The Blacks.



Amaris said:


> my best friend is ftm (technically gender fluid but planning to transition). Still had to use the girls' bathroom at school, but passes as male so that causes some problems as you might imagine. They think it's funny as hell 'cause they're badass like that, but it sucks.


Ya, no, that stuff is an emotional bombardment no matter how much of a tough guy/girl attitude they take it. But as far as the bathroom thing, that's a bit touchy of a subject on both parties, personally on that regard the tact for the others seems more humane to prevent a crisis. But I mean, it gives no one justification to forcefully call anyone by something they do not identify as directly. I seriously get that they truly are not the gender they were born with, minds trapped in the opposite gender and it sounds like a nightmare and I'm not doubting that it is either.

I AM thankful for technology and advancements in that field though when I get to really thinking about this kind of thing. To have some way out of your mistaken gender if they're serious enough in their heart that they absolutely do not want to live as a male/female when they are, on the inside, something else, it just makes me feel relieved that they have SOME way out of that personal hell, and I really hope medical science puts more investment into that field too. Maybe someday Women who were once trapped as men from birth could even have children when they change.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 8, 2016)

Amaris said:


> my best friend is ftm (technically gender fluid but planning to transition). Still had to use the girls' bathroom at school, but passes as male so that causes some problems as you might imagine. They think it's funny as hell 'cause they're badass like that, but it sucks.



It's up to your generation to fix these problems. I have faith you'll help things move forward. Younger people aren't putting up with the bullying and shaming nearly as much as mine had to. One thing I wish I had done in school is stand up more for people who were being teased or bullied. I regret any chance I didn't take, though I took a few.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 8, 2016)

[QUOTE="Dazreiello, post: 5441669, member: 69924 To have some way out of your mistaken gender if they're serious enough in their heart that they absolutely do not want to live as a male/female when they are, on the inside, something else, it just makes me feel relieved that they have SOME way out of that personal hell. [/QUOTE]

You're a good man, Daz. I've personally seen that personal hell fade away in my own partner. This is the type of compassion I always want to see from Christians, but don't see enough of in the public sphere. I have a feeling that will eventually change.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 8, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> It's up to your generation to fix these problems. I have faith you'll help things move forward. Younger people aren't putting up with the bullying and shaming nearly as much as mine had to. One thing I wish I had done in school is stand up more for people who were being teased or bullied. I regret any chance I didn't take, though I took a few.


I would say my only regret was never even HAVING the chance to stand up for others in regards to bullying. Lol I was pretty much the only one teased and picked on from what I experienced my whole school life. Highschool was great though, everyone was much more mature obviously but definitely things got more reasonable.



trashycoon said:


> You're a good man, Daz. I've personally seen that personal hell fade away in my own partner. This is the type of compassion I always want to see from Christians, but don't see enough of in the public sphere. I have a feeling that will eventually change.



Hey thanks a lot on that too lol I certainly hope more Christians like me stop the hidious arcaic perspective and finally see what light truly is... But yea, I always had faith in humanity too, especially when you really look, we've made HUGE improvements every decade not just in tech but in morality and unity.


----------



## Forte (Mar 9, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> I would say my only regret was never even HAVING the chance to stand up for others in regards to bullying. Lol I was pretty much the only one teased and picked on from what I experienced my whole school life. Highschool was great though, everyone was much more mature obviously but definitely things got more reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm straight. 

*YES, STRAGHT FOXES FUCKING EXSIST*

I prefer short bespectacled brunettes myself. 

COUGHand*HACK*furriesCOUGH*COUGH*HACK gee I think I'm catching a cold or something


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 9, 2016)

@Forte American schools are filled with thugs. They put emphasis on useless skills like "sports" and intellectual and creative kids are often ostracized. I don't think it's like Wales. Never been there though!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2016)

MAH GIRLFRAND


I have achieved what most furries cannot achieve. This is my pinnacle of my life.


----------



## Forte (Mar 9, 2016)

I cru


trashycoon said:


> @Forte American schools are filled with thugs. They put emphasis on useless skills like "sports" and intellectual and creative kids are often ostracized. I don't think it's like Wales. Never been there though!




I cry for you my friend it must be horrible being in your position.


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2016)

In my case, males, typically slender (but not always), mischievous, rebellious sorts. Trouble-makers & delinquents, especially with an intellectual bent appeal to me.

As for fursoans?

Typically medium/smaller woodland critters, raccoons, weasels, skunks, foxes. But also Wolves, Malamutes, Huskies...

And some more exotic ones, especially the mongoose and Fossa.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2016)

Simo said:


> *In my case, males, typically slender (but not always), mischievous, rebellious sorts. Trouble-makers & delinquents, especially with an intellectual bent *appeal to me.
> 
> As for fursoans?
> 
> ...



I'm most of these things. :3


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll throw my preference up in here.
I am a straight human female and I am attracted to average to slender human males.
I just find furry art to be really creative and beautiful. :3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 10, 2016)

Eyes. i'm attracted to eyes.
Draw a pair of cartoon girly googoo eyes on a fuckin' toaster and i'd like it. Give an otherwise attractive lady character a pair of droopy ass drunk peepers and i'm completely off. Same goes for hyper-real or uncanny-valley-level eyes and it ruins the image. Long lashes, wide pupils and twinkly eyes and i'm a pile of mush.

Edit : To clarify, i'm straight but i can appreciate either gender if they're given certain characteristics. "Girly" is the keyword. That being said, even some "manly" characters are nice to see. it depends on a character-by-character basis.


----------



## Amaris (Mar 13, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> @Forte American schools are filled with thugs. They put emphasis on useless skills like "sports" and intellectual and creative kids are often ostracized. I don't think it's like Wales. Never been there though!


SO. FREAKING. TRUE.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 14, 2016)

Amaris said:


> SO. FREAKING. TRUE.


I dunno about the 'thug' part, but i'm with you on the sports. My high school was supposed to be a "language" specialty school (kinda nice, they taught Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Latin, German, ect.) most schools just teach French and Spanish. But the books they offered were all crappy and "F' grade. (Books get loaned out then you return them at the end of the year. when you get a new book you give it a letter grade on its condition.) By the time I got my Japanese book it had dried out mold on it and it was coming loose form its binding. All the budget for the school went to the sports teams. :<


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm attracted to confidence, intellect, and muscles. These three things just drive me wild. I'm more into men than women. I have a lot of issues with women, so I tend to avoid them, and feminine traits.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 14, 2016)

Not being the most built colorful guy out there in spite of working out ever other day 
I would really go for the dominate and nice types. Someone who would have my
back and have me on my back and all. 
Also looking great in underwear would really do it for me.
(I have a humongous "Guys in underwear" fetish.)


----------



## Xevvy (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm into dudes. I'm also one of those unlucky bastards who is _far _more interested in Anthros than actual humans. I wish it wasn't that way, but it is. For both real men and anthros, the core prerequisites are that they aren't grossly overweight and they aren't feminine in the slightest. Manly? Great. Boyish? Cool. Chick with a dick? Get the fuck out of my house. Beyond those core points, I'm not that picky when it comes to Anthros. Far more picky with the real deal however, it's often hard to explain quite what I like until I see it. It's also very hard to find.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 14, 2016)

I believe I'm pansexual, although I find myself attracted to men way more but I am still interested in just about anyone. Furries, scalies, and the like are all very attractive to me, probably more than humans. Even though I find men more attractive I've never had any relationships or experiences with guys. I've had 3 girlfriends but I've been in the closet about my sexuality for the longest time.
I honestly would love to meet a furry to have a relationship with and be crazy together haha


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm bisexual, but with a preference for feminine facial features. I can find some humans or anthros attractive, but rarely feel any attraction toward someone I haven't known for a while. Traits I find attractive include: bookish types, slimness, situational awareness, sensitive hearing, physically strong, hygienic, practical, prideful, dorky, witty, mostly honest, good at lying, ambitious, down-to-earth, patient, willing to learn, resilient, long hair, blue/violet/green hair. Yes, anime has ruined me.
If I had to say what kinds of anthros I find most attractive, I would go with canines, sharks, and birds.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 14, 2016)

Straight for humans
Bi for furs


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 14, 2016)

Pansexual. 
I also do not race-gate, or race lock myself.


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 14, 2016)

I never found the human being of my life, but talking about sexual attraction I preffer males, mostly fembois and affeminate but i like some strong dommies, doggy furries and deers are the best.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm pretty darn gay, so I'm into guys exclusively. Though I've met a couple of girls that made me curious before. 

I'm not too picky when it comes to guys either. If I dig their personality then I fall pretty easily. Though I have noticed I'm more attracted to men who are tall and/or assertive. And maybe chubby guys too, but I would never admit it....


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 14, 2016)

Distorted said:


> And maybe chubby guys too, but I would never admit it....



But you just did. *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*
Lol, Don't worry about it man.
You like what you like. ~ u ~





If you wanna check out the other pages:
e621
Heads up, the site can lead you to some more...er..."Explicit" things n_n;
So go at your own risk.


----------



## misono-jam (Mar 14, 2016)

I like males and females. I can't say I prefer one over the other. I've only had a relationship with a guy, though, but that doesn't mean I don't fine women exceedingly attractive or that I wouldn't date one if the opportunity arose.

When it comes to guys I like average guys with average body types. Too muscly is a turn off. Too feminine is a turn off too. Just an average dude. 

When it comes to females, the girlier, the better.


----------



## Yuko Aka (Mar 15, 2016)

I tend to concider myself aesexual but I am commonly turned on by anthros (particularly foxes and wolves of both genders) I say aesexual because I'm rarely sexually attracted to people. Ah it doesn't make sense and I really haven't sorted it out yet, but I'm definitely most certainly not into beastiality if some of you are thinking that, it's just like..... You know what never mind


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm straight. All the gays are jelly that they'll never get a piece of my glorious ass.


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm straight. All the gays are jelly that they'll never get a piece of my glorious ass.


How is your ass like?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sleepyly said:


> How is your ass like?



It's like a romantic picnic on a hilltop with a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Sleepyly (Mar 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's like a romantic picnic on a hilltop with a beautiful sunset.


<3


----------



## malibu (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm asexual, but panromantic. I lean more towards women, but I can be in a relationship with a guy as long as there's nothing more than hugging and cuddling.


----------



## greaserdracula (Mar 15, 2016)

Im trans agender and label my sexuality as queer cause I like women but I could date a guy? maybe? Idk I'm still figuring it all out, ya know?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 15, 2016)

I just love dragon ladies, just as long as they don't have breasts.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 15, 2016)

I refer to myself as gender neutral and are attracted to females and traps but I see traps as feminine and have a definite weakness for them my way of romance is outdated though first dates holding hands music dinner a movie but most aren't into this anymore and being a furry who wears ears and a tail everywhere where i live most dont give me the time of day but the chemistry of the question asked shouldn't be just looks but personality as well that is more than my two cents on this.


----------



## Kiari Candy (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm attracted to males. Although the guys I attract are either super horny or bad news in general... I prefer an upbeat guy who I can talk about all the strange things I'm into.


----------



## FlamingAce (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm asexual, mostly. Sometimes I do feel sexual attraction, and when I do it's mostly towards other males. Also I've only ever had romantic relations with men, so to simplify it I usually just tell people I'm gay.

Oddly enough, I do enjoy furry porn, despite my extremely limited sexual attraction. I think it's mostly because real porn kind of freaks me out.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm straight, but I'm not a judgemental person at all. I love everyone equally.


----------



## Toastinatir (Mar 19, 2016)

Flaming gay. I'm attracted to anthros and humans but pretty much only male. I would also say that I find androgyny incredibly attractive. I've seen the term homoflexible used and I'd say that fits. Though blatantly female characteristics are something that I'm not particularly into (you know, breasts).


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

Kiari Candy said:


> I'm attracted to males. Although the guys I attract are either super horny or bad news in general... I prefer an upbeat guy who I can talk about all the strange things I'm into.


Was going to be stupid, and reply to this with some kind of pseudo flirtatious diabolical comment. But I always check to see age first, and have decided im not even gonna joke like that Dx  BUT, I atleast still made with the stupid by TELLING you I was gonna do that in the first place!

Also, good on you for wanting to be in the right crowd and keeping away from things that I aren't you, ya know (though honestly how dare they in the first place considering age..)? I applaud this.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 19, 2016)

I suppose my 'type', if I really had one, would be the cute little mousey brunette girls with glasses. I just want to keep one in my pocket and tote her around. 

*looks at her forum title* I like pretty boys, though. Not like... like-like. But in a visual appreciation sense.


----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 31, 2016)

Asexual, heteroromantic


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 17, 2016)

People wise, I like anyone male, female, both, or agender. People are just so nice but, due to certain past events, it takes a male longer time for me to trust over a female or anything else really. I enjoy practically everything other than bathroom play, extreme bdsm, extreme masocist, ab/bd, and feet. Anything else is a-ok.

Furry wise I like the cute femboy types and really any girl with..natural sizes lol not into inflation/hyper much. XD


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 17, 2016)

I identify as heterosexual, attracted to stereotypical nerdy type men, taller than me, generally slender but may have a bit of belly and boobies, no visible muscle definition. The kind of men that you look at and say, there's no way that guy can grow a proper beard, and you'd be right.

Despite drawing primarily furry porn it doesn't get my engine revving.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 17, 2016)

MEHN.
I dont like em hairy, but a little hair can be good xD  Kinda depends on the guy.  Muscles, but not really BUFF, and skinny, but not to the point that I can see their fucking hip bones.  Damn that shits rachet x;


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 17, 2016)

IRL I am attracted by girls, I am straight and only interested by girls.
My character is near to be bi


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 17, 2016)

With humans, I am strictly straight and have no interest in men. With anthros, under very specific conditions can I also like males, but I overwhelmingly still prefer females.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 17, 2016)

''overwhelmingly still prefer females.''

Me too!


----------



## andythecoyote (Apr 17, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> I believe I'm pansexual, although I find myself attracted to men way more but I am still interested in just about anyone. Furries, scalies, and the like are all very attractive to me, probably more than humans. Even though I find men more attractive I've never had any relationships or experiences with guys. I've had 3 girlfriends but I've been in the closet about my sexuality for the longest time.
> I honestly would love to meet a furry to have a relationship with and be crazy together haha


I'm also pansexual but am way more attracted to men. Some women are pretty damn attractive though. And non-binary folks too. just people in general really. I'm the opposite of you though, i've only had relationships with men. 

As far as anthros, as long as they aren't super cartoonish, iI'm sold. Although, I'm not particularly into horses.


----------



## Filter (Apr 17, 2016)

My preferences in the furry world are basically the same as in the real world. I'm male, and I'm attracted to females. My type is smart, cute, and imaginative.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 17, 2016)

A good personality


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Apr 17, 2016)

4 meter tall sapient pillars of salt. women are pretty ok too I guess.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 18, 2016)

Romantically I'm attracted to artsy and kind hearted people, preferably also people that either make me laugh, or I make them laugh, or both. Unfortunately while I'm artsy I am very raunchy so I drive these people away.

Sexually I just like people that'll get freaky. Kinda hard to find both of these surprisingly.


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 18, 2016)

Havokpaintedwolf said:


> 4 meter tall sapient pillars of salt. women are pretty ok too I guess.


sounds like a League of Legends player with all that salt


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 18, 2016)

Havokpaintedwolf said:


> 4 meter tall sapient pillars of salt. women are pretty ok too I guess.


People like that only exist in the Bible


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 18, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> sounds like a League of Legends player with all that salt



Your words hurt ;-; lol


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 18, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Your words hurt ;-; lol


Sowwy ;~;


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 18, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Sowwy ;~;


All has been forgiven my good friend. ^^


----------



## lyar (Apr 18, 2016)

I would say that in general I am bi-sexual. However, I can never see myself in a serious relationship with a man. Butt-buddy? Ok! Boyfriend probably not. 
In general I find those with a chubby body type attractive. I like big hips and *I like butts. *However realistically, I can be turned completely off by a person's intelligence. I don't like dumb unreasonable people. I like people I debate with.
 I have no real preferance in athros though. I think there needs to be more scalies tho •3•


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 18, 2016)

I like mangoes. I want to marry a mango one day.
Ha ha jk, I'm asexual.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 18, 2016)

I like the ladies. Extra points if they have a temper and like destroying things. <3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> MEHN.
> I dont like em hairy, but a little hair can be good xD  Kinda depends on the guy.  Muscles, but not really BUFF, and skinny, but not to the point that I can see their fucking hip bones.  Damn that shits rachet x;



So like... "In good shape" xD

Yeah, me too. I can be attracted to boys *or* girls, but relationships work best with another boy. For some reason I'm into younger boys and girls my age or older, probably because I think it's hot corrupting boys, or getting with a girl who might _corrupt me_ (this is pretty damn hard to do so it's almost never the case). I like it because it just.. feels wrong <3

This girl I dated a long time ago thought that I was a demon >.>



Deer_Love said:


> Furry wise I like the cute femboy types



Heehee, cute :3

I'm into that as far as looks. The stereotypical gay personality puts me off, though >.<


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 18, 2016)

Girls that play the same games I do. And wish to play them with me. Find it really hot. 
Oh, also I guess on a more serious note of attraction, submissive furs/scalies or doms that will bend to submit to a higher being. yum


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> submissive furs/scalies or doms that will bend to submit to a higher being. yum



... boys or girls? or both?


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 18, 2016)

Ricky said:


> ... boys or girls? or both?


Both. Prefer girls, but femboys work just fine


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Both. Prefer girls, but femboys work just fine



Lol, I figured as much.

Actually, in my opinion that just makes you a normal guy more or less.

A lot of guys are freaked out by effeminate males because they sense a threat to their masculinity :V


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 18, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lol, I figured as much.
> 
> Actually, in my opinion that just makes you a normal guy more or less.
> 
> A lot of guys are freaked out by effeminate males because they sense a threat to their masculinity :V


Lol I just see them as cute


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 18, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I'm into that as far as looks. The stereotypical gay personality puts me off, though >.<


Ah if theyre too over the top then yes xD But a little fabulous and sass here and there is a plus


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> Lol I just see them as cute



Yay! You aren't lying to yourself x3



Deer_Love said:


> But a little fabulous and sass here and there is a plus



Fabulous, not faaaabuloth :V

Hah, no nothing against lisps. I knew a boy with the cutest one ever.

It's the "hey look at me, i'm tho gaaaay" stereotypical behavior that... yeah I think we are saying the same thing ;3


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 18, 2016)

[QUOTE="Ricky, post: 5456369, member: 19699"Fabulous, not faaaabuloth :V

Hah, no nothing against lisps. I knew a boy with the cutest one ever.

It's the "hey look at me, i'm tho gaaaay" stereotypical behavior that... yeah I think we are saying the same thing ;3[/QUOTE]
Yes I had a friend like that once.. Kinda annoying xD But yee I think we are lol!


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh crap something happened


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Deer_Love said:


> Oh crap something happened



It's the closing square bracket that's missing right before the F in Fabulous.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 18, 2016)

I am bi and into and into feminine boys an masculine girls, because idk. Same goes for furries, except I am only into very specific styles and only sometimes find yiff attractive.


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 18, 2016)

Ricky said:


> It's the closing square bracket that's missing right before the F in Fabulous.


I guessed that xD


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm bi, but I have a greater sexual attraction to guys (a result of repressing it so much when I was younger =P). Guy or gal, I'm a sucker for the cute and cute comes in so many different flavors :3 Personality and intellect are big factors too. You don't have to be a genius, but be open and aware of the world around you at the least.


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 18, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> @Forte American schools are filled with thugs. They put emphasis on useless skills like "sports" and intellectual and creative kids are often ostracized.



I have a little brother who was dissed out just because he'd rather draw than play sports, and that was in elementary school! 
His art skills are accepted more right now in middle school; only problem is that male kids only want to jack off to his innocent drawings of girl characters. (flippin' puberty, man. >.< )


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I'm bi, but I have a greater sexual attraction to guys (a result of repressing it so much when I was younger =P). Guy or gal, I'm a sucker for the cute and cute comes in so many different flavors :3 Personality and intellect are big factors too. You don't have to be a genius, but be open and aware of the world around you at the least.



It's hard to see someone's pretty face, when their head's up their butt x3


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm one of the few who's 100% straight.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> I'm one of the few who's 100% straight.



This extreme has always confused me a great deal. What is it you are attracted to, the sex organ, itself? People are usually attracted to physical and emotional traits as well as behaviors, and boys and girls can share most of these. *Most people* will be attracted to the opposite sex, and some people will have an extremely strong preference for one vs. the other, but 100% seems like an ideal situation and I hate those. They are never quite true. JMO


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 19, 2016)

Ricky said:


> This extreme has always confused me a great deal. What is it you are attracted to, the sex organ, itself?


Its them curves and that feminine grace. Yiff yiff, I say.


Onyx the Aby said:


> male kids only want to jack off to his innocent drawings of girl characters. (flippin' puberty, man. >.< )


He's employed for life, now.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Its them curves and that feminine grace. Yiff yiff, I say.



Reminds me of my ex-boyfriend :V

Well, he didn't have tits but there are some out there who do. Feminine body though.

Honestly, I find breasts to be a turn-off more often than not, unless they are like.. perfect perky ones, I can think of a few examples.


----------



## FoxieWoxie (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm one of those rare bisexuals who are 50/50 attracted to men and women. 
I usually end up dating dudes though because they're just easier to plan dates with and can hold a conversation with me better.
That and a lot of women I've seen on dating sites are weirdly political, or makes their sexuality their entire identity and I'm like "lol okay bye."


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2016)

FoxieWoxie said:


> I usually end up dating dudes though because they're just easier to plan dates with and can hold a conversation with me better.
> That and a lot of women I've seen on dating sites are weirdly political, or makes their sexuality their entire identity and I'm like "lol okay bye."



LOL! This is so true. Guys don't play all those stupid games and just get to the point, i'm sure you know what I mean.

While I generally get along with most everyone, when I talk to that kind of girl I roll my eyes at the end.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 19, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Honestly, I find breasts to be a turn-off more often than not, unless they are like.. perfect perky ones, I can think of a few examples.


I can actually understand that. Threre's a fine line between ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)   and a swollen monstrosity.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

I am the 1%.
Asexual.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> I'm one of the few who's 100% straight.


few? I'm straight, and I'm not the only one.


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 19, 2016)

Ricky said:


> This extreme has always confused me a great deal. What is it you are attracted to, the sex organ, itself? People are usually attracted to physical and emotional traits as well as behaviors, and boys and girls can share most of these. *Most people* will be attracted to the opposite sex, and some people will have an extremely strong preference for one vs. the other, but 100% seems like an ideal situation and I hate those. They are never quite true. JMO



When I said "few," I meant one of the few of just the furry fandom. I know that many of us are bi or gay. 
Also, I have a religious preference (specifically Christian), which is why I'm strictly straight. I didn't mention it right away because I don't think this is a place to talk about religion, and I didn't want others to think that I'm a condemning homophobic (or transphobic, or intolerant of anything effeminate-ish). Christians nowadays are often related to that term, but I'm not like that. I've had a friend who was bi in high school before she graduated. 
If I had no religious preference, I may have been bi.

And I do see traits in the opposite sex that attract me, involving both the physical and emotional. I just don't feel comfortable enough to say what they are just yet.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

for me the less breast on the female anthro, the more attractive they are. but when it comes to humans meh I'm pretty much asexual.


----------



## MarineHaddock (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm gay, I'm mostly attracted to masculine looking or older men but sometimes a feminine guy can win my heart with their cuteness.  Androgynous people too but I tend to be too embarrassed to speak to them or even look in their direction because they'll know I think they're cute when it's irl unless I already know them.

Girls are super cute but I'm never actually attracted to them.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> When I said "few," I meant one of the few of just the furry fandom. I know that many of us are bi or gay.
> Also, I have a religious preference (specifically Christian), which is why I'm strictly straight. I didn't mention it right away because I don't think this is a place to talk about religion, and I didn't want others to think that I'm a condemning homophobic (or transphobic, or intolerant of anything effeminate-ish). Christians nowadays are often related to that term, but I'm not like that. I've had a friend who was bi in high school before she graduated.
> If I had no religious preference, I may have been bi.
> 
> And I do see traits in the opposite sex that attract me, involving both the physical and emotional. I just don't feel comfortable enough to say what they are just yet.


yea, good point


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I am the 1%.
> Asexual.



Your profile says you are 15. That's not even old enough to know what you want.

Don't make any hasty, long-term asexual commitments :V



Onyx the Aby said:


> When I said "few," I meant one of the few of just the furry fandom.



Lol, I know x3



Onyx the Aby said:


> Also, I have a religious preference



Okay yeah, it makes complete sense now. I was more or less just demonstrating a theory.

It's good you know yourself. Religion isn't a motivating factor for me, but I understand it is important for many people.



MarineHaddock said:


> Androgynous people too but I tend to be too embarrassed to speak to them or even look in their direction



Totally! I find androgyny incredibly hot B)

Like anything else, the hesitation you describe will go away with practice.

Everyone is afraid of getting rejected by someone they like, but if you never try in the first place.. >.>

The more times you get rejected the less it bothers you, and you have more success this way too (law of averages).


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm straight here too. I've seen some straight people in the fandom. There's more of them than you think .


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Totally! I find androgyny incredibly hot B)


Oh, hell yeah.  Also...

EDGY GIRLS (and a few guys) WITH SIDE CUTS W00T.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 20, 2016)

Straight as well. I like the red heads and yes....the blondes. Not so sure about the what part, but I have seen some things I've liked . The person who is nice to people in general and doesn't keep her opinion to herself all the time. You know who I'm talking about. The ones who keep quite all the time and lets someone else do all the talking.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Straight as well. I like the red heads and yes....the blondes.



Redheads ftw. They are the best.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Your profile says you are 15. That's not even old enough to know what you want.
> 
> Don't make any hasty, long-term asexual commitments :V



There's another one... just because I'm 15, it doesn't mean that I'm committed. Not being funny, I've decided that I'm not going to be leaving school until I'm about 23/24, and as long as I'm in study, I will not be interested. After school? Maybe, in fact, probably not, because I've never seen ANYONE anything more than a friend. Even when I had a "girlfriend" it felt like I was just talking to another friend. I really just don't care.


----------



## L01270906 (Apr 20, 2016)

Straight for life. XD


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 20, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> There's another one... just because I'm 15, it doesn't mean that I'm committed. Not being funny, I've decided that I'm not going to be leaving school until I'm about 23/24, and as long as I'm in study, I will not be interested. After school? Maybe, in fact, probably not, because I've never seen ANYONE anything more than a friend. Even when I had a "girlfriend" it felt like I was just talking to another friend. I really just don't care.


Buddy, stay in school at least until you get the high school diploma. Seen many friends and family head down that route. Sure it's fun, but people start to expect things from you and will remind you.... a lot.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 20, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Buddy, stay in school at least until you get the high school diploma. Seen many friends and family head down that route. Sure it's fun, but people start to expect things from you and will remind you.... a lot.


I'm in the UK. We don't have high school. When I'm 21, I should have a masters degree (Which I believe is equal to a university or college diploma) on journalism, and then, I'll go back into university to do the same thing, except for psychology or therapy.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 20, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I'm in the UK. We don't have high school. When I'm 21, I should have a masters degree (Which I believe is equal to a university or college diploma) on journalism, and then, I'll go back into university to do the same thing, except for psychology or therapy.


Really? Then why the hell I'm in the U.S.A if you can get something like that so early lol.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 20, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Really? Then why the hell I'm in the U.S.A if you can get something like that so early lol.


They work you ALOT harder. If you miss one assignment in uni, you're out. They will look for ways to kick you out so they can have the best people.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh and you basically have to do the equivalent to high school in two years, not there


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 20, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> They work you ALOT harder. If you miss one assignment in uni, you're out. They will look for ways to kick you out so they can have the best people.


I'll adapt to it, but that time has come and gone.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

Any hole is a goal


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Any hole is a goal


Would you fuck a golf course?


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Would you fuck a golf course?


You mean a PAAAAAAAAARRRRRTTTTYYYY


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

L01270906 said:


> Straight for life. XD


Better watch out tumbler is coming


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> *YES, STRAGHT FOXES FUCKING EXSIST*
> 
> ...


That is tumbler using chemical warfare...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Foxes seem to be the straightest species ever because they're so common.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

Because we be special snowflakes...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> just because I'm 15, it doesn't mean that I'm committed.



Lol, I'd hope not...


----------



## L01270906 (Apr 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Better watch out tumbler is coming


Tumblr can do its worst. XD


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lol, I'd hope not...


I mean  sure, I'll date "the one" but I don't really like the thought of sex, or anything that's intimately close... It just feels like it'd ruin things... I mean sure, not eeveryone feels like this, but still. It's not for me. So for the next 6 years (While I'm at School) at the least, I'm flying solo.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Any hole is a goal



WELP... You gotta have goals :V

Are you sure you want to hold yourself to such lofty standards?



Luku_Zuku said:


> I mean  sure, I'll date "the one" but I don't really like the thought of sex, or anything that's intimately close... It just feels like it'd ruin things... I mean sure, not eeveryone feels like this, but still. It's not for me. So for the next 6 years (While I'm at School) at the least, I'm flying solo.



There isn't anything wrong with dating, and I've known plenty of couples where sex wasn't a part of the relationship. It isn't something I could do, but two each his own. My point was many people that age aren't fully developed sexually and interests can change. I'm not sure there is even a clear point where they stay put. It is human nature to want to be a part of a larger group and hormones are known to run wild in High School where sex is the common theme. Even though you don't feel the same way, things can and most often will change down the road.

I didn't care about sex when I was in High School, until my Senior year when I met a girl. I had a crush on her for a long time after that, and when I finally slept with her I thought "hmm, that was interesting" Over time I learned what I like a lot better but I still try not to define a specific subset (or the null set) of what I am after since it only serves to limit my options and flexibility in the future.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I mean  sure, I'll date "the one" but I don't really like the thought of sex, or anything that's intimately close... It just feels like it'd ruin things... I mean sure, not eeveryone feels like this, but still. It's not for me. So for the next 6 years (While I'm at School) at the least, I'm flying solo.


You might be demisexual and you don't know it yet.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You might be demisexual and you don't know it yet.



*facepalms* yet another non-sexuality...

how many variations of ____sexual do we need before people realize everyone is different

just because some people are only attracted to stuffed animals (yes, that happens) that doesn't mean P for plushiesexual


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> *facepalms* yet another non-sexuality...
> 
> how many variations of ____sexual do we need before people realize everyone is different
> 
> just because some people are only attracted to stuffed animals (yes, that happens) that doesn't mean P for plushiesexual


Just trying to speak in a language he'd understand.  But you're right.  Let's call it demiamorous then.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Foxes seem to be the straightest species ever because they're so common.


You do have a point there :l


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Just trying to speak in a language he'd understand.  But you're right.  Let's call it demiamorous then.



That probably makes more sense, I just don't understand the need for distinction.

I don't feel any "romantic attraction" if there is no emotional attachment. I think most people are like that to some extent.

Others would be perfectly happy sleeping with a wet mop if it looks good :V


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> That probably makes more sense, I just don't understand the need for distinction.
> 
> I don't feel any "romantic attraction" if there is no emotional attachment. I think most people are like that to some extent.
> 
> Others would be perfectly happy sleeping with a wet mop if it looks good :V


... Then you can use the mop when you clean up to ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> ... Then you can use the mop when you clean up to ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Must be a pretty sexy mop then


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Must be a pretty sexy mop then


You know it


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

... at least she cleans :v


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd classify myself as a lesbian, whilst in the past I've been attracted to guys on a few occasions I think I'm pretty solid on the whole sexuality front
I used to have a real thing for butch girls but so many of them were so angry like bro pls chill 
if they're attractive though I will deal with too much nonsense holy heck. Basically give me women lol


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> ... at least she cleans :v


You know those dish washers. Sometimes they will stop working, so you just smack her in the face.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> You know those dish washers. Sometimes they will stop working, so you just smack her in the face.


OH MY GOD, HOLY FUCK.  Didn't know you fuzzbutts were this much fun. X3


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> OH MY GOD, HOLY FUCK.  Didn't know you fuzzbutts were this much fun. X3


I don't have fur, it's hard to be a fuzzbutt if you don't have fur ya know :l


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't have fur, it's hard to be a fuzzbutt if you don't have fur ya know :l


Scale-ass.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Scale-ass.


Ya know, I like that name for some reason :3


----------

